# KISS Costumes



## GuitarSkater

*I didnn't know where to put this, so i put it herre. You can move it if you want*
*the title was supposed to be KISS Costumes*
Hey, me and my brother and my friend made KISS Costumes for Halloween, and we won the costume vcontest at our school. Tell me what you think. \m/

Heres the link. I just used the link for my brothers account on PearlDrummersForum because i didn't know how to upload them :S. All of the pictures uplioaded by Pearl Reference-123 are us. I'm Gene Simmons with the blue Yamaha Pacifica because i didn't have a bass :S. My brothers Peter Criss, and my friend's Ace Frehly. Everyone said they like my Gene Simmons costume the best. Tell me what you guys think!!!

http://pearldrummersforum.com/showthread.php?p=1853403944#post1853403944


----------



## mrmatt1972

When I was in daycare I lipsinced Kiss Destroyer to the parents. We made little cardboard guitars and drums and rocked our little 4 year old asses off. Later in life (around age 8 or 9) I got paper plates and makeup and became ace frehley on more than one occasion. 

I used to stare at kiss record and imagine wearing gene's boots too. Those spikes were cool/scary!

I'm kind of over it now, but the remnants of Kiss still put on a good show.


----------



## GuitarSkater

mrmatt1972 said:


> When I was in daycare I lipsinced Kiss Destroyer to the parents. We made little cardboard guitars and drums and rocked our little 4 year old asses off. Later in life (around age 8 or 9) I got paper plates and makeup and became ace frehley on more than one occasion.
> 
> I used to stare at kiss record and imagine wearing gene's boots too. Those spikes were cool/scary!
> 
> I'm kind of over it now, but the remnants of Kiss still put on a good show.


LOL that's awsome,


mrmatt1972 said:


> Those spikes were cool/scary!


and thanks


----------



## Guest

Great job with the costumes!!! 

Ok, I LOVE KISS. I'll admit it, even with Tommy Thayer and Eric Singer. 

My wife and my son love KISS too...










Front row last Saturday night... me (the fat headed Spaceman) and my little boy. He got KISS tickets for his 4th birthday the weekend earlier. We got one of Paul's picks too!










Here is his third birthday party:









When he was two years old... ever try painting a two year old's face? Phew...


----------



## Mooh

Good fun eh! (Not my thing, but...)

I happened on Halifax last summer on the day of the Kiss concert. (No, I didn't go), *LOTS* of costumes in the streets in spite of the lousy weather...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarSkater

bytor1975 said:


> great job with the costumes!!!
> 
> Ok, i love kiss. I'll admit it, even with tommy thayer and eric singer.
> 
> My wife and my son love kiss too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front row last saturday night... Me (the fat headed spaceman) and my little boy. He got kiss tickets for his 4th birthday the weekend earlier. We got one of paul's picks too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your facepaint looks awsome!!!!, and you're so lucky you got to go to the kiss concert. That picture was awsome!!
> 
> Here is his third birthday party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when he was two years old... Ever try painting a two year old's face? Phew...


123213213213213213


----------



## GuitarSkater

Bytor1975 said:


> Great job with the costumes!!!
> 
> Ok, I LOVE KISS. I'll admit it, even with Tommy Thayer and Eric Singer.
> 
> My wife and my son love KISS too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front row last Saturday night... me (the fat headed Spaceman) and my little boy. He got KISS tickets for his 4th birthday the weekend earlier. We got one of Paul's picks too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is his third birthday party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he was two years old... ever try painting a two year old's face? Phew...



your facepaint looks awsome!!!!, and you're so lucky you got to go to the KISS Concert. That picture was awsome!!

123213213213213213


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack

Thats cool. My kids did the KISS makeup this year, lots of fun.

WOW....front row at KISS....I'm jealous. I'm taking my kids to Winnipeg next week to see KISS but we'll be a lot farther back then that. It'll still be fun and I'm sure we'll break out the face paint again for that.

Here are the pumpkins I did this year......


----------



## Guest

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> Thats cool. My kids did the KISS makeup this year, lots of fun.
> 
> WOW....front row at KISS....I'm jealous. I'm taking my kids to Winnipeg next week to see KISS but we'll be a lot farther back then that. It'll still be fun and I'm sure we'll break out the face paint again for that.
> 
> Here are the pumpkins I did this year......


Great carving job! I did Gene last year, but have never attempted to do all four guys.


----------



## GuitarSkater

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> Thats cool. My kids did the KISS makeup this year, lots of fun.
> 
> WOW....front row at KISS....I'm jealous. I'm taking my kids to Winnipeg next week to see KISS but we'll be a lot farther back then that. It'll still be fun and I'm sure we'll break out the face paint again for that.
> 
> Here are the pumpkins I did this year......


Thanks. and your punpkins look AWSOME!!!!!!!!! :rockon2:


----------



## GuitarSkater

Bytor1975 said:


> Great carving job! I did Gene last year, but have never attempted to do all four guys.


your gene simmons pumpkin looks AWSOMEEE too!!!!


----------

